# Big Problem with KEBC Mod



## JoeBuster (Dec 26, 2012)

Hy guys,
so i will tell you the story of my KEBC Mod.

First of all, i`m from Germany and i ride a 2005 Brute Force 750 with carburetor.

Last winter i changed the Brute Force Vario Cover to a Cover from the KFX 700.

Next i had done the KEBC Mod. Everything works fine. The wiring was ok and the relais was the right one. The 2WD/4WD switch in the Speedometer Display as it should.

After a long distance riding in 4WD Mode, the Display automatically switch back to 2WD :scratchchin: From this time, there was no chance to change the display. The 2WD/4WD at the front gearbox works well - but not in the display. In each position it shows you the 2WD symbol.

"OK, bad ground or broken wire" i thought. But it was winter and i`m not interessted to search some electrical problems in the cold garage.

Now it´s spring and i`m cleaned the Brute from the winter dirt and searched the electrical Problem.

After FIVE Days of measurement and open the Kawa Harness, i found the problem (and some other problems with a bad Fan connection).

The CDI is the reason why the diplay does not switch between 2WD and 4WD.

I take an other CDI from a friend and the display switch from 2WD to 4WD again. I did not change anything else - only change the CDI :thinking:


But why can the KEBC Mod kill the CDI?

In the service manual, Kawasaki write, that the green wire must have 5V in 4WD Position. Without KEBC Mod you can measure this 5V. But if you connect the relais to the green wire and switch to 4WD, there are 12V on it !!!

This green wire comes from the handlbar switch and goes to the 2WD/4WD controller AND the CDI. I dont know, why the CDI need the 4WD switch information. I think, this CDI Input will work with 5V only. Long time riding with 4WD and KEBC Mode will put 12V to this Input and kill the electronic components inside the CDI.

Has anybody else this problem?

By the way: I found this Connector in the Kawi Harness near the fuelpump.

All Connector are corroding and this was the Reason why my Fan sometimes work and sometimes not :flames:


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Yea you need to look up buss mod , easy fix and does away with the connector so you wont have that problem again


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Agreed^^^ the BUSS connector mod is what you need to solve your problem. That is a common problem with the 05/06 models


----------



## JoeBuster (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes i solder the wire of this connector. In the Front oft the harness there is another connector like this. Everything looks fine but i solder this wire too.

...... but no ideale of my KEBC problem?


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

the corrodied connector was probly all your problem, many have experenced a varity of electrical problems because of that connector


----------



## preppypyro (Mar 20, 2013)

CDI's can go bad for other reasons. I would think looking at the connectors, that would have something to do more with the cdi going bad then the removal of the kebc. 

I dont see how the kebc could wreck a cdi box. I can see how poor connections would have a possibility too though. (althought Im not saying that was the issue either, but its more likely then the kebc removal)


----------



## JoeBuster (Dec 26, 2012)

I had fixed the buss connector problem, but i think this is not the reason why i can measure a "wrong" voltage, when the KEBC Relais is installed.

I draw a schematic digramm how i made the KEBC Mode. Maybe I make a big mistake. 

I can not understand why the green wire has 12V when the KEBC-Mod relais is connected. Withoutt the KEBC-Mod relais i measure 5V between PIN 10 - 7 (same like the Kawasaki Service Manual say).

When the green wire is on 12V level, maybe this 12V will kill something inside the CDI, because normaly there are only 5V

https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Public/diagramm.PDF?w=AAD0Ok1PxyuTxVGwedJChjvLz4wFHW1-15qVfmxC4ujO4w


----------



## mikenick937 (Mar 4, 2013)

If you put 12v into something that's only supposed to have 5v, somethin is gonna go poof.

---------- Post added at 07:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 AM ----------

How are you measuring it while riding? You say after riding for awhile it spikes from 5 V to 12V. Also why did it not damage the 2nd CDI you tried on it. Not adding up.


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

Seen guys running the kebc mod for years with no issue at all... Thinking you have other issues, check your relay u used for the mod, u am thinking its your issue


----------

